# '87 HB



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, it's been lowered 8 in. in the front, and 10 in. in the rear. Has loosened torsion bars, and mono leaf with drop blocks. '04 Xterra wheels with 50 series tires. It's not in the pic, but the truck has '39 Ford teardrop taillights. Custom made short ram intake tube and cone filter. 2 3/4 free flow exhaust from the manifold, the cat is in the trash lol. Obviously, it's now a convertible, which is in the process of being finished. I'll put updated pics on here as soon as I can. There's so much more I'm gonna do. Soon, it will have a roll bar similar to a beemer with a hump behind each seat. It already has bucket seats out of a Geo Metro I think, I got them from a friend that go them used for his custom. I'm hoping to paint it a neon pink with the interior done in faux zebra skin. If anyone has a suggestion to what I can do next, lemme know. I'm up for ideas:woowoo:.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wow....this forum seems kinda dead....:lame:


----------



## blakesommers77 (Feb 11, 2011)

Your truck is tittylicious! HMMM what to do though? the bed needs subs in it lol Your project is tight though!


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Man that would be nice to roll around in a cool day. 
I need to find me a hardbody.


----------

